# collars



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I noticed how good CV3 zebra wood collar looks on his cardigan stick it was a good-looking piece of work

A few people use home made collars very successfully .

I often use home made ones usually made from water buffalo or rams horn or a nice hardwood .

I don't know if there available over the pond but we do a good range available here from water buffalo horn camel bone and nickel silver collars

here's some bought ones and the start of a home made one .I have to make my own if a use a 45 degree slant as I cant find a supplier of these .

the picture shows two different size buffalo horn and camel bone

the other pic is the start of a home made one from a slice of buffalo horn I have placed on a shank ready to mark out the shape I need before cutting and polishing


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

The horn or antler makes a really nice looking collar. There is just something special about it. It if not as readily available here. Deer season is coming up soon. I have some friends that hunt. I have ask them to keep their eyes open for some shredded antlers. I would like to do some handles and collar using antler.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

One potential source of small pieces of horn and antler is pet supply stores. I saw both being sold as dog chews. The pieces weren't large enough to get a handle out of them but they might be useful as collars and other accents. Cow bones and hooves were also being sold.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have never thought about hooves suppose it would work like horn


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Hooves are pretty thin in section. They might be good as washers for a little contrast.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

We don't have a knackers yard here anymore ,so I cant see what there like. just seen them on cart horses

The slaughter houses do have rams horn but without a certificate there not supposed to sell/give them away .

Good job a friend of mine is on good relationship with the guy that slaughters his sheep, otherwise I wouldn't get them.

You have to season them before you can use them and knock the centre of them out

My friends think its strange that I ask for them but its a way of life, people have done for century's but the guy who owns the sheep thinks its normal. Its just your average townie that thinks its weird


----------

